# Recommend some good SMPS



## SachinJ. (May 1, 2013)

Hello.

I am looking to buy new Power supply for my PC.
My PC config is-
core i3 - 2120 2'nd generation
Gigabyte B75M-D3H mobo
6 Gb DDR RAM
2TB + 1TB + 500 GB HDD

right now I am using some cheap quality SMPS which has 450w output.I have checked some good quality SMPS like corsair,cooler master etc.
I have corsair 300R cabinet in which SMPS should be placed at the bottom side.
I want to know the difference about outputs like if I buy a SMPS which has 350w output instead of 450W which I am currently using.how does output voltage matters? and what output SMPS should I buy?
I am planning to buy corsair VS450 or corsair VX450 which has 450W output.my budget is around 2k.
please, recommend some other good brands and specific models.

Thank You


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2013)

The Corsair VS 450 is sufficient for your configuration.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 1, 2013)

Get an Antec VP450P

Antec VP450 Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 1, 2013)

VP450 gets another vote!


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 1, 2013)

Why not a vp450p other than vp450. Vp450 lacks active pfc while vp450p has it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 1, 2013)

get corsair VS450 for ~2k.more than enough for your power requirement & within your budget.


----------



## SachinJ. (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for recommendations , but may I know what if I get 350w SMPS instead of 450w . How does SMPS output matters?


----------



## freshseasons (May 1, 2013)

Its not about watts numbers but the true linear output watts that matter. PSU like Tagan with 300 watts blow most 500 watts away in performance. So head first for quality rating then amount. 
   Thumbrule is always have about 30 % power extra as during peak usage comsumption rises dramaticaly. Moreever keep extra space if you need to add graphiccard or hdd later


----------

